# very sore neck normal



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have pains in my neck from time to time causes a numbness down my shoulder and arm but I woke up yesterday and its been very sore feels swollen on both sides especially round lumps is this normal


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

When you start a new thread it is kind of hard to know your history. I take it you have had an ultra-sound?

Have you made an appt. to see your doctor about this?

Many hugs,


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Sounds like swollen lymph nodes? See your doc


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Andros said:


> When you start a new thread it is kind of hard to know your history. I take it you have had an ultra-sound?
> 
> Have you made an appt. to see your doctor about this?
> 
> Many hugs,


Definitely this.

I can tell you personally that the piece of thyroid I have left that is being eaten by Hashi's right now does cause me pangs of pain from time to time and it does feel constantly swollen. I have never had pain down into my shoulder before but I do know before surgery my neck felt full and painful. Depending on what your thyroid is pushing against, it could be causing the problems you're feeling.

Thyroid goiters can grow large, which I learned from an aunt recently. She had a goiter for years that didn't appear all that big and the doctor said "Well if it's not bothering you, we wont do anything. Your thyroid function is normal"

We just found out that the goiter she has has bent her trachea (amazing she can still breath, swallow etc) and grown down into her chest next to her aorta. She will have to see a trauma surgeon to have it removed, though fortunately it's not life threatening yet.

I'm not telling you this to scare you, rather to let you know that thyroids can be interesting things that seem to have a mind of their own and can do unusual things. With what's going on I would call your doctor ASAP and schedule an appointment. It may be your thyroid or something else entirely in there that needs to be examined. You wont know though unless you go, and knowing is much better then uncertainty.


----------

